# Speedvagen frameset weight?



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone know what a Speedvagen frame typically comes in at weight wise? I suppose including the Thomson seat clamp head. 

I'm compiling a list of cross frame weights and would like to add this one to it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

All I know is I wish I had one here to weigh for you!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Me too


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

just list it as 'doesnt matter' and everyone will understand!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

dankilling said:


> just list it as 'doesnt matter' and everyone will understand!


No joke! It doesn't really. But, I think it would be good to have it on the list.... a lot of people automatically think that a steel frame == heavy bike. This obviously isn't true at all. A medium sized Zank can come in at ~3.6lbs. That's pretty amazing. I think a lot of people doing realize this. 

Maybe it will do some good to open people's eyes further to the world of steel bikes.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

Corndog said:


> No joke! It doesn't really. But, I think it would be good to have it on the list.... a lot of people automatically think that a steel frame == heavy bike. This obviously isn't true at all. A medium sized Zank can come in at ~3.6lbs. That's pretty amazing. I think a lot of people doing realize this.
> 
> Maybe it will do some good to open people's eyes further to the world of steel bikes.


Yeah- my Vicious is in under 4 at M/L sizing. With a good build I could easily do a 17lb bike and not be going completely weight-weenie!


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Let's see some of these bikes !!!!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone shoot an email over to Speedvagen yet? They might know.


----------



## Nightfire (Sep 10, 2007)

Vanilla are unlikely to tell you a weight, even an average one. As

A steel frame with an integrate seat mast is a tricky engineering task.

Either they have had a number of custom drawn tubes made or it's a straight guage tube which is going to be weighty and stiff.

One of the most beautiful frames I have ever seen but I doubt it is bought for weight or comfort but style and speed.


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine is around 1800 grams (don't remember exactly) for a 56 with the seatpost. I built it up with DuraAce, Ritchey WCS and the requisite Pauls brakes. With my carbon wheels it weighs a hair over 18, and with my clinchers it's about 18.6.

But forget the weight...

The ride... oh, the ride..... When I first got on it I thought I was running 5 psi less in the tires. The handling is superb. I am sold on the low bottom bracket. The geometry is almost as aggressive as my road bike and it rails.

If I had the money I'd buy one of the road frames too. It's that nice.

Buy it.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Those bikes are so very sexy. Not as sexy as a Vanilla proper, but you can actually maybe get a Speedvagen without a 5 year wait. Having picked on up I can say they are light, not sure how light, but light.

I know at least one batch was TIG welded by Mike Desalvo in partnership with Sasha White. Bike lust! I need one as a complement to my Desalvo!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

joness said:


> Mine is around 1900 grams (don't remember exactly) for a 56 with the seatpost. I built it up with DuraAce, Ritchey WCS and the requisite Pauls brakes. With my carbon wheels it weighs a hair over 18, and with my clinchers it's about 18.6.
> 
> But forget the weight...
> 
> ...


Got a pic of yours? Mind if I use it in my list? Sounds like one hell of a nice bike.


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

With my cheap wheels on it:

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3648/3285549076_11b2586851_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="P1010843" />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3161/3284731425_614f3cc8d6_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="P1010849" />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3404/3285550558_2918417228_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="P1010845" />


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice  Dirty, as it should be!


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*Sweet!*



joness said:


> With my cheap wheels on it:
> 
> <img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3648/3285549076_11b2586851_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="P1010843" />
> 
> ...


 That is such a nice looking rig. Good to know it rides as good as it looks. WOW!
I'm typing this reply one handed:blush2: 

towerscum


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Custom Sycip Easton 7005 2.6 lbs built with DA 10 and Ksyrium Tubulars 16.25 lbs!


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

My 2007 57.5 cm weighs 1810g..! didn't bother weighing the 2008 SS....didin't care ;-)


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

>Custom Sycip Easton 7005 2.6 lbs built with DA 10 and Ksyrium Tubulars 16.25 lbs!

In the last 11 seasons on the road and mtn I've broken 7 aluminum frames (6 mtn and 1 road, 5 manufacturers) and 2 carbon road frames, one manufacturer. At 180 lbs I may be done with the worrying about an extra bit of weight in my frames. I'm happy with my 1300g road frame, 1700g singlespeed mtn frame and my Speedvagen, which may actually be closer to the 1800 g that Crankles mentions. Remember that it comes with the seatpost in that weight, and a Thomson post and a seat clamp would be 200g.

I would enjoy a 2.6 lb frame, but I don't trust that it would last under my neanderthal butt.


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

joness said:


> > At 180 lbs I may be done with the worrying about an extra bit of weight in my frames.


Hell, I've broken two aluminum frames and only weigh 158!

I attributed it to frame fatigue...I'm no powerhouse.


----------

